# Pamācības >  AS filtru kalkulators

## aldis666

Sen sen atpakaļ man kk programma bija,kas rēķināja ,kā uztīt AS spoļu parametrus utt.Tagad nosaukums aizmirsies,proga pakāsta.Kāds kaut ko softisku lieto spoļu rēķināšanai vai nē?Netā dažas atradu,bet ievadot vienādus parametrus-induktivitāti,karkasa izmērus - katra izrēķina citādu vijumu skaitu pie vienādiem vada diametriem.Iesakiet.Paldies.
p.s. AS-akustiskā sistēma.

----------


## Isegrim

Pat Popovenes "akustiķi" skaļruņu krosoveru elementus "piedzina" pēc mērījumu rezultātiem. Iznākums parasti ir visai tālu no iepriekšējā aprēķina. Reiz samērīju induktivitātes vienam sērijas produktam. Sarēķinot krosa frekvences pēc iegūtajiem lielumiem, sanāca, ka joslas nevis krustojās -3 dB līmenī (kā tam vajadzētu būt), bet pārklājās teju par veselu oktāvu (!). WTF, bet ražoja tādus brīnumus (_Silway_ sērija) un tie pat kaut kā skanēja. 
Izrēķini ar, tavuprāt, ticamāko kalkulatoru, rezervei uzmet kādus vijumus pa virsu. Bez mērīšanas tāpat neiztiksi. Atceries, ka notīt liekos vijumus ir ērtāk nekā stiķēt klāt vadu. Eksperimentējot var paskaņot spoles ar serdi - ferīta gabals pamatīgi paraus induktivitāti uz augšu. 
P.S. Slinkie nemocās, ņem šādas gatavas spoles.

----------


## aldis666

Nu skaļruņi man ir nomērīti,cik nu to var mājās ar kompi izdarīt.Filtri ar izrēķināti.Spoles izrēķinātas(induktivitāte).Atliek tik uztīt.Te es ar saskāros ar tiem dažādajiem vijumu daudzumiem.Pasūtīt jau būtu ērti,bet man gribas pašam pačakarēties un jāgaida jau ar ilgi kamēr atnāks.Brīvā laika tagad saradies padaudz.Tos skaļrunīšus,ko no Tevis pirku tak piedabūju normāli skanēt sistēmā.(Bet tas bija tik sen.)Lab,mērīs/būvēs/testēs.

----------


## arnis

prieksh shitaadiem gadiijumiem der viena veca krievu formula , shii ir standarta "apaljai" spolei uz gaisa karkasa. 
Dvid- spoles videejais diametrs, apreekjina kaa videejo starp ieksheejaa un aareejaa tinuma diametru. 
l - spoles garums/ augstums milimetros 
b- spoles "biezums", resp, cik milimetru uztiits( piem ja vads ir 1,5mm un uztiits 20 kaartaas, tad b -1,5*20=30 )  
N- kopeejais tinumu skaits 
L skjiet bija mikrohenrijos, resp 1000 tad sanaak 1 milihenrijs. 
PS- uz kantaina karkasa uztiitaam shii formula nedereeja. 
PSS- cik es savulaik ar roku tinu, man shii formula pie korekti uztiitas spoles straadaaja uz 100%. 
Savulaik kad nebija visaadi gudri testeri, ar ko L nomeeriit, meeriiju ar frekvenchu gjeneratoru un oscili peec tomsona formulas ....

Ja pareizi atminos, shii un citas formulas bija atrodamas Massovaja radio biblioteka 1985 gada izdotajaa "zaljajaa" graamataa

PSS2- isegrim- -3 un -3 ir +3 nevis 0...........

----------


## Obsis

Izteikti precīzus rezultātus parastiem gadījumiem dod softiņš Inductance Coil v1.0 no CyberTech group.
Rēķinā vienslāņa vai daudzslāņu, piedzen rezonansi, ievērtē vada materiālu un tā pretestību utt utjpr.

----------

